# Three cars you'd love to own!!!!



## skookerasbil (Nov 1, 2014)

So.......if you had the $$ which would be your first choices to have parked in your driveway??

For me, its easy.......

1) 1953 Mercedes Benz 300sl Gullwing.

2) 2000 Nissan Skyline GTR

3) 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302


----------



## Bill Angel (Nov 1, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bill_angel/15388017341/
These red sports cars are (from left to right) a Ferrari, a Porsche, and a Thunderbird. I'd be happy owning any of these three. ;-)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 1, 2014)

A couple of classics I always lusted over... a '68 Charger:





​A Porsche 914:



​And for the third I'd hire an engineer to make me one of the latter with the styling of the former.


... Or maybe a nice Studebaker:


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 1, 2014)

I rather want a two seater 390 AMX.  Think 69 is the choice year.

A front drive El Camino just crossed my mind now that GM has good front drive V8's that are a few years old.  Wonder  what they can tow.

Back in 1990 I was really impressed with the Diamond Star cars, Eclipse, Laser and Talon.  3,000GT and Stealth almost as much.  AWD and light seemed the wave of the future.  Maybe I'm just to big to feel comfortable in them cause I failed to pull the trigger.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 1, 2014)

sweet...some real nice rides there.

Is this not sex s0ns???


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/GullI.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Toronado3800 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nothing from this century yet on my parking lot except the wife's van


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 2, 2014)

Toronado3800 said:


> I rather want a two seater 390 AMX.  Think 69 is the choice year.
> 
> A front drive El Camino just crossed my mind now that GM has good front drive V8's that are a few years old.  Wonder  what they can tow.
> 
> Back in 1990 I was really impressed with the Diamond Star cars, Eclipse, Laser and Talon.  3,000GT and Stealth almost as much.  AWD and light seemed the wave of the future.  Maybe I'm just to big to feel comfortable in them cause I failed to pull the trigger.



The AWD Stealth/3000GT was hardly light.  The contrary: it was a about 3900lbs!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't really know enough about cars to say.  Of course, I like the appearance of some of the expensive cars, but I can't help but think of how paranoid I would be if I had a really nice car.  I would probably get all upset if it got a ding in it or something.    I don't want to be one of THOSE people, so I'll stick with my crappy Impala.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2014)

I drive a Chevy P/U.........King cab 8 foot bed.........rubber mats on the floor........no automatic anything.............handle for windows........no auto locks............

WORK TRUCK...........the first thing I did after buying it is throw a piece of metal into the bed to put the first scratch and dent in it...............so no one else would get blamed for the first scratch and dent of a working truck.

It still does the job.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I drive a Chevy P/U.........King cab 8 foot bed.........rubber mats on the floor........no automatic anything.............handle for windows........no auto locks............
> 
> WORK TRUCK...........the first thing I did after buying it is throw a piece of metal into the bed to put the first scratch and dent in it...............so no one else would get blamed for the first scratch and dent of a working truck.
> 
> It still does the job.



Imagine having a car that cost $50,000 or more though?  Yikes.  I just know I would be paranoid about it, unless I was wicked rich and could just afford to fix it or replace it whenever.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a Nissan InfinitiQ45 that I just loved. It was gold colored, power everything, sun roof, leather seats, nice Bose stereo system and speakers.  Had a REALLY nice smooth ride.  Felt good to drive.  Really nice car. Parts for it were outrageously expensive though.  Lol.  

Driving the Impala is like driving a golf cart kind of.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I drive a Chevy P/U.........King cab 8 foot bed.........rubber mats on the floor........no automatic anything.............handle for windows........no auto locks............
> ...



That's just too much money.........I didn't get the real expensive truck.  Others at work have trucks that they paid nearly that and I'd never pay that kind of money for one.  My truck is now 7 years old and going strong.  Hopefully it will go much further.  If not I'll get a used one because they cost too much.  I'm gonna run this one for all it's worth.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 2, 2014)

My favorite car of all time was a 1980 Grand Prix............Ran great and bought it used while stationed in Hawaii.........When I shifted to school in Great Lakes Illinois before going to Norfolk, Virginia I traded it in for a small Nissan Pick Up with a king cab......regretted that as I loved that old car.  The Nissan did well until I got t-boned and it got totaled.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> My favorite car of all time was a 1980 Grand Prix............Ran great and bought it used while stationed in Hawaii.........When I shifted to school in Great Lakes Illinois before going to Norfolk, Virginia I traded it in for a small Nissan Pick Up with a king cab......regretted that as I loved that old car.  The Nissan did well until I got t-boned and it got totaled.



I had a Grand Prix too.     I can't remember the year, but it was an old beater.  I think it was from the early to mid 80s maybe.


----------



## JWBooth (Nov 2, 2014)

Ford GT 40
1930 Duesenberg Model J
Bugatti Veyron


----------



## hjmick (Nov 2, 2014)

That's one...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

I've driven all 3, and my overall choice would be the Ford GT


----------



## Desperado (Nov 2, 2014)

Porsche Cayman



Lamborghini Murciélago Roadster -LP640 




Ferrari 458 Spyder


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> I've driven all 3, and my overall choice would be the Ford GT



Nice.  I like how the last one looks.  Beautiful cars.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > I've driven all 3, and my overall choice would be the Ford GT
> ...



1964 Ferrari 250 GTO, one of the most beautiful cars I've ever seen, and drove one in 1967 around the Limerock Ct. track...a bit PRICEY today!

1964 Ferrari 250 GTO sells for nearly 32M - Autoblog


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



  OMG!  That's a bit too rich for my blood!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Come on Chris, admit it, it's pocket change for a multi millionaire like you!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Oh sure, I'll buy one for everyone!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Not necessary.....JUST ME, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Okay, here you go!    That's about as close to buying someone a Ferrari I'll ever come!  Lol!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



At one time I collected diecast cars, a fun hobby!


----------



## westwall (Nov 2, 2014)

I already own my dream car which is indeed the GT-40 Ford MK II but with the 289 of the earlier MK I.  I bought it long ago, before they were worth anything.  Now it's worth almost a million bucks.  The car 'm currently lusting after is the Ferrari FF.  It would be perfect for the road conditions up here in the mou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ntains.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> I already own my dream car which is indeed the GT-40 Ford MK II but with the 289 of the earlier MK I.  I bought it long ago, before they were worth anything.  Now it's worth almost a million bucks.  The car 'm currently lusting after is the Ferrari FF.  It would be perfect for the road conditions up here in the mou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are one LUCKY man!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


>



Those are some pretty crazy looking cars!    That bat mobile!  Awesome!  Lol!


----------



## Noomi (Nov 2, 2014)

Hyundai Veloster:






Hyundai i45:






FPV:


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 3, 2014)

Three vehicles:

Luxury car:  VW Phaeton W-12.  Has everything and it is very rare.

Sports car:  New 2015 Stingray.  $150k car for a mere $60k.

Truck:  The Dodge Ram with the Viper engine.  I forget what they called that model.

Also in the Dream Garage:  Valkyrie Tourer, FJR, BMW 1200GS, set up for travel.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 3, 2014)

That's two...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 6, 2014)

Already having my Caddy, I'll take a couple trucks...

The hauler: 1992 Jeep Commanche 4x4 pickup.  Long bed, HD "metric tonne" suspension with 4.11 gears, 5-speed manual, four-cylinder engine, A/C, cruise control, tilt column, bucket seats with console, and full gauges with tachometer.  No other options--no carpet, no power add-ons.  Rhino-Line the box, add a set of 30x9.50 Treadwright tires.

The muscle truck: 1992-96 Dodge Dakota pickup, 2WD.  Long bed, start with a V6 or V8/5-speed, a Southern truck with no rust.  It gets a 408ci 360 Magnum stroker good for about 500-525HP (dressed to look like a stock 318), trans would be a double-overdrive T56, stock rear axle with a Truetrac limited slip and 3.90 gears.  Lower it an inch, run flat-black "soft 8" steelies, HD swaybars & shocks.  Hide a class 3 hitch behind the licence plate holder.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 7, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Already having my Caddy, I'll take a couple trucks...
> 
> The hauler: 1992 Jeep Commanche 4x4 pickup.  Long bed, HD "metric tonne" suspension with 4.11 gears, 5-speed manual, four-cylinder engine, A/C, cruise control, tilt column, bucket seats with console, and full gauges with tachometer.  No other options--no carpet, no power add-ons.  Rhino-Line the box, add a set of 30x9.50 Treadwright tires.
> 
> The muscle truck: 1992-96 Dodge Dakota pickup, 2WD.  Long bed, start with a V6 or V8/5-speed, a Southern truck with no rust.  It gets a 408ci 360 Magnum stroker good for about 500-525HP (dressed to look like a stock 318), trans would be a double-overdrive T56, stock rear axle with a Truetrac limited slip and 3.90 gears.  Lower it an inch, run flat-black "soft 8" steelies, HD swaybars & shocks.  Hide a class 3 hitch behind the licence plate holder.



For me

1965 Ford Mustang GT350KR white with blue stripes, blue interior.

Oops I already own that

Yes it's the real deal and yes it is in perfect shape, Bought it in 1988 for $5K . No, it will NEVER be for sale. Yes I'll post some pictures of it one of these days.

Hauler

2015 Ford F250 Super Duty Crew Cab , gas engine, automatic transmission, Platinum Edition. EVERY conceivable option

Yeah, I own that to.

Pie in the sky car. 







Only 39 known to exist in the world, and one sold the other day for a ridiculous $40M, yes with an M.


----------



## Politico (Nov 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite car of all time was a 1980 Grand Prix............Ran great and bought it used while stationed in Hawaii.........When I shifted to school in Great Lakes Illinois before going to Norfolk, Virginia I traded it in for a small Nissan Pick Up with a king cab......regretted that as I loved that old car.  The Nissan did well until I got t-boned and it got totaled.
> ...


I had an 85. Stuck a Grand National engine in it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 8, 2014)

No such thing as a GT350KR Mustang....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 8, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> No such thing as a GT350KR Mustang....



Okay technically I suppose you're right. They are Shelby's. But it's still a Ford Mustang.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 8, 2014)

No, you're not paying attention: *there is not and never was any GT350KR!*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 8, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> No, you're not paying attention: *there is not and never was an GT350KR!*



You could possibly be right about that, this car is however a real 1965 Shelby GT350


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 8, 2014)

Porsche 911 GT3 RS, Ferrari LaFerrari and 99 RX7 FD3S. That's what hubby says I'd love to own.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 9, 2014)

1976 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible








1966 Buick Riviera







1949 Ford F-1


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)

Missourian said:


> 1976 Cadillac Eldorado Convertible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The truck looks kind of like the same kind of truck as the ZZ Top truck that's in some of their videos.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

having had a Porshe and a Mercedes  and a BMW ....what the hell I only long for a little mini Cooper....that is all I want.... bloody hell  ...ok?


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

German cars are the best my darlings.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 9, 2014)

skye said:


> German cars are the best my darlings.



Wife's car on order...2015 Bentley GT Conv.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

Audi anybody?


It's good night for me.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah right!  I don't believe you guys that you have owned or do own any of these cars.  If so, why are you HERE, instead of out having fun with all of your money?


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Yeah right!  I don't believe you guys that you have owned or do own any of these cars.  If so, why are you HERE, instead of out having fun with all of your money?



Because cars are to be driven ...

or to  be kept in the garage.....

....you don;'t have to believe shit sweet..... it is what it is


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right!  I don't believe you guys that you have owned or do own any of these cars.  If so, why are you HERE, instead of out having fun with all of your money?
> ...



Yeah, and I own a Lamborghini, a Ferrari, and a Porsche.  They are sitting outside in the garage right now while I'm here posting on an internet forum.    I'm WICKED rich, you know.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

of course you are!

of course 


sleep well and sweet, rich dreams


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)

skye said:


> of course you are!
> 
> of course
> 
> ...



Oh dahlings, I am much too busy to sleep.  I must count my bajillion dollars now.    It doesn't count itself you know.  This shit takes time.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > of course you are!
> ...




Envy is a bad thing ChrisL darling 

It makes you ugly and sick


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Dahling, dahling, you've interrupted my counting.


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Good night sweet

Enough of you.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2014)

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Fine, but I'm taking my cars and my money too!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 12, 2014)

skye said:


> German cars are the best my darlings.



...if you have a live-in mechanic.


----------

